# Space Vacations: Out To Launch?



## WhoozOn1st (Feb 1, 2010)

Prices are certainly coming down. The first "official" space tourist shelled out $20 million for 8 days aboard the International Space Station.

Beyond the blue yonder

"With technological advances that they say will make rocketry more affordable, companies are popping up nationwide and focusing on an array of ventures, from lifting "space tourists" briefly into orbit to launching satellites and cargo far into space."

"Virgin Galactic, the space travel company that [billionaire entrepreneur Richard] Branson created to operate the flights, has taken reservations and deposits from 300 people. Virgin Galactic hopes to make its first passenger flight from a "spaceport" in New Mexico by 2011."


----------



## KayBee (Feb 1, 2010)

WhoozOn1st said:


> "spaceport" in New Mexico"


Already under construction: Spaceport America Construction Progress

If I could only book a flight using AGR points.....

$200,000 is a bit rich for my circumstances. It is interesting to note that over 300 individuals have made a $20,000 deposit with Virgin Galactic to reserve space on future flights.


----------

